# How to prepare an external hard disk drive for use



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 16, 2012)

I have noticed many times that many people download and buy tons of programs which they use to just format an external hard disk drive and make a partition(s) on it so they can use it with an operating system(s).

I then usually ask them:"Why do you download or buy and then install so many programs to do this if you can already do all that using free tools which are already provided to you by Windows operating system?"

Then they usually answer:"My manufacturer I bought this hard disk drive from told me that I must buy their software and use it to initialize and then create a partition on the hard disk drive otherwise Windows would not see the hard disk drive."

Then I usually tell them:"They told you that just to buy their software so they can make some money.Because initializing and then creating a partition(s) on the hard disk drive can be very easily made using free tool already provided to you by Windows operating system which by the way you already payed for a lot."

And in most cases they answer:"Really???I didn't know Windows has something like that..."

In the next 27 images I am going to show you how to completely 100% erase the entire hard disk drive,initialize it and then create a partition on it so you can use it on any computer.
What you will need is the following:

-Kill disk (download an ISO file and burn it to the blank CD-ROM disk.The link is "www.killdisk.com".After that just boot from that burned CD-ROM disk)...

-Windows XP or newer computer operating system on your computer (if you don't have one,use any computer/laptop that has it)...

Enjoy:


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 16, 2012)

I honestly hope this will be a big help to many of you!

If you have any questions,you can always contact me on:

UAC-software@hotmail.com

Have a nice day!

UAC - User Access Commands


----------



## timmay5309 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for the write up!  I have always wondered how to write zero's to an external hard drive...


----------

